# the best beach in Spain!!



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

is in my hometown 

La Granadella, en Jávea, elegida la mejor playa de España en nuestra lista - ANTENA 3 TV

I'm sure our local weather guy won't mind if I post some of his photos
https://www.facebook.com/meteoxabia2


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Nah, way too crowded!










Playa de Bolonia, Costa de la Luz


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Nah, way too crowded!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bolonia!!!! The best


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Another vote for Bolonia!!:clap2:

If you don't like beaches just visit the Roman town... stunning!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Nah, way too crowded!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually Granadella is just a small cove really - all those loungers only appeared this year - something to do with the 'blue flag' thingy
it's only busy in August - it's really hard to get to


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yup definitely not the best beach there. Alcas wins by a handsome mile.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> Yup definitely not the best beach there. Alcas wins by a handsome mile.


 Horses for courses Thrax - I think the beach where we lived was the best, I havent got any photos tho 

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

funny thing is - I hardly ever use that beach - you can only get there by car or boat - or climb down the cliff from one of the ridiculously expensive houses above it - & I can't drive nor afford a boat


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The best beaches I have ever been to were in Florida although I'm prepared to admit that there are some crackers in the Indian Ocean and Ausie land. I thought the beaches in sothern Gran Canaria were pretty good as are those in Fuertaventura (I think I might have spealt that wrong). But any beach if at any time of the year gets crowded then it's gonna lose as far as I'm concerned because that means too many people know about it. I once went to a beach accessible only by boat somewhere off a Greek Island and that was idylic but I've long forgotten where it was.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Iused to love my beach. In the winter, I used to take the dogs for a stroll along the shore. It would be windy and cold, but the "feel" was lovely! In the summer it was never too busy, the views were amazing, there were rocky bits, sandy bits, little streams and palm trees........ gulp! I'm not far from worthing beach now!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Iused to love my beach. In the winter, I used to take the dogs for a stroll along the shore. It would be windy and cold, but the "feel" was lovely! In the summer it was never too busy, the views were amazing, there were rocky bits, sandy bits, little streams and palm trees........ gulp! I'm not far from worthing beach now!


do you mean this Worthing Beach? - are you in this pic?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> do you mean this Worthing Beach? - are you in this pic?


 er.... not that day lol!!!! I've never seen it that full. Its usually empty, grey, with brown sea, lots of seagulls and seaweed!

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There really is no answer to that pic....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> er.... not that day lol!!!! I've never seen it that full. Its usually empty, grey, with brown sea, lots of seagulls and seaweed!
> 
> Jo xxx


I cheated a bit - that was apparently taken the day of the bird-man competition


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> There really is no answer to that pic....


 Grim isnt it!

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> Grim isnt it!
> 
> Jo xxx


Have you ever been to Grimsby? Now, I know folk who really like it, but consider this: they make trains for most of the rail operators in UK in Grimsby. ALl the trains leave there but none of them ever return.....

Now, before I get bombarded with comments from folk who live (or have to) in Grimsby, let it be known I have friends and relatives who live there and all of them want to leave. I have never been so my comments are all heresay and can be taken with a pinch of arsenic.


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> I cheated a bit - that was apparently taken the day of the bird-man competition


Plus there was a big screen up showing Toy Story 2


----------



## Twain (May 24, 2009)

In the winter I had the beach at Lo Pagan for myself.
Then the summer came and I couldn't see the sand so crowded that it was.
Like the rest of the Mar Menor area.

I ended up at the Las Salinas beach, loved it.
Also on the other side of the mountains south of La Manga had a beautifull beach.
Calblanque I think it's called there.
And the beach at Bolnuevo, Mazarrón was great in July.
(combined with a trip to guns of Mazarrón)

I don't mind other people, but prefer a quiet beach.

What are the best/preferred beaches around Malaga?
Only been to beaches at Torre del Mar, Torrox and la Herradura in that area.


----------



## JaneStanley (Apr 11, 2012)

*Rustington Beach!*

Well I'm not far from Jo, and whilst we certainly don't have sun _or_ sand, I quite like our beach: It's never busy...


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

Not even close! Las Canteras in Gran Canaria, Playa dela Concha in La Graciosa, Morro Jable in Fuerteventura. The Canary Islands have the best beaches in Europe, and you can use them all year round.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Surely, if this list goes by number of people voting, it is by definition for the 'most popular beach' not necessarily the 'best beach'.

Where we are on the Costa Blanca (between Alicante and Benidorm) we have some wonderful, unknown, uncrowded beaches which match any of these. They would never get the number of votes as we try to keep them a bit secret


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> Surely, if this list goes by number of people voting, it is by definition for the 'most popular beach' not necessarily the 'best beach'.
> 
> Where we are on the Costa Blanca (between Alicante and Benidorm) we have some wonderful, unknown, uncrowded beaches which match any of these. They would never get the number of votes as we try to keep them a bit secret



the Antenna 3 'competition' was for a public vote of the *best* beach - I think one beach was nominated in each comumidad - Granadella got the most votes

it would be hard for it to be 'most popular' - it's tiny & really hard to get to


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> the Antenna 3 'competition' was for a public vote of the *best* beach - I think one beach was nominated in each comumidad - Granadella got the most votes
> 
> it would be hard for it to be 'most popular' - it's tiny & really hard to get to


I think you missed my point. 

People can only vote for their opinion of *best* beach if they have heard of it or been there. A quiet beach like our local beach is unheard of except for the people who live here so is unlikely to even be on the list. 

It is a bit like Miss World contest. The winner is not necessarily the most beautiful woman in the world - just the most beautiful of those that entered.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> I think you missed my point.
> 
> People can only vote for their opinion of *best* beach if they have heard of it or been there. A quiet beach like our local beach is unheard of except for the people who live here so is unlikely to even be on the list.
> 
> It is a bit like Miss World contest. The winner is not necessarily the most beautiful woman in the world - just the most beautiful of those that entered.


you're right, of course

I have no idea hw they came up with the short list - but it was a very well-publicised competition - & that was the result


----------

